

A Simple Programming Puzzle Seen Through Three Different Lenses (power of Ruby, Python) - nickb
http://thraxil.org/users/anders/posts/2007/10/30/A-Simple-Programming-Puzzle-Seen-Through-Three-Different-Lenses/

======
brlewis
Luckily for me, I thought about the problem and came up with an answer before
I hit the comment section of this article. There's a spoiler in the first
comment.

------
kingkongrevenge
> Python, like Ruby, Perl, and other relatively high level languages, has
> supports a dictionary (or hashtable if you prefer) data type at the syntax
> level.

Kind of a dumb point. STL has map and hash_map. Failing to use them has
nothing to do with the language, just stupidity.

~~~
herdrick
I think language has a lot to do with it. To do the same thing in Python,
Ruby, Scheme or whatever there is just less to think about. This frees up your
brain to think about algorithims and little else. C++ is jammed with
distractions.

It's not that dynamic languages make a problem super easy, but they do help
quite a bit.

